# PFI RR800-2 on DPMS SASS - Gunblast Review



## Chad (Jul 6, 2008)

Start of review by Gunblast:



> It has been almost four years since I have reviewed a riflescope from Pride-Fowler Industries (PFI). At that time, they had just introduced their line of high quality riflescopes which featured reticles with multiple aiming points and windage hold points. I used their Mini Mil-dot scope that is calibrated for the .22 Long Rifle cartridge, and it worked very well. Look here for that brief review.
> 
> Since that time, I had not used a PFI scope until this past March while attending the Confederate Sixgunners Association annual get-together in Clarksville, Arkansas. At the shooting range, Doug Mann had with him their RR800-1 scope, which is a 3 to 9 power variable built on a 30mm tube. I was impressed, and so was Doug. You can see Doug’s review of that scope here.



Full review: RR800-2


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad link..

Wouldnt work for me.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Bad link..
> 
> Wouldnt work for me.



Nor me.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 7, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## Chad (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea, the website is hit and miss at times, I'm not sure why. The link is good though.


----------



## Chad (Jul 9, 2008)

RR800-1 updated review, bottom half of the article.


----------

